# A 600W-650W PSU under 5.5k



## adityak469 (Jan 23, 2014)

So I'll be buying a new PSU as my old one sucks and even fried my HDD and GPU . I was look to buy a 600-650W PSU for future upgrades but i don't have any knowledge in PSUs ...my current specs sucks and will stay till May (Pentium D , 2 GB RAM , Geforce 210 , 180GB HDD). I'll be ULTIMATELY throw these specs to the PSU -

i5 4770k
R9 270x/R9 280/GTX 760 
8GB RAM
4TB HDD (2x1TB , 1x2TB)
2x128GB SSD 
A decent Motherboard
120mm Liquid Cooling 
At least 4 Fans

I was thinking to buy these-

1)Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts   [  Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com  ]

2)Corsair CMPSU-GS600W 600 Watts   [  Corsair CMPSU-GS600W 600 Watts PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com  ]

3)Corsair VS650 650 Watt   [  Corsair VS650 650 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com  ]

4)Cooler Master Thunder 600 Watts  [  Cooler Master Thunder 600 Watts PSU - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com  ]


Tell me which is better for the given specs or suggest a better one and if possible , please provide links to sites which are offering these components at a better price.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 23, 2014)

Seasonic s12ii 620w is best psu for you,it comes with 5 year warranty and far better than Corsair cx,gs,vs psus 

SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 24, 2014)

thanks man!   i'll be getting it soon!!


----------

